# CSV status - Adjudication



## PavanPatke (Jun 15, 2018)

Hello All. I applied for CSV on June 11 th and the status says "My visa status changed to Application for* TRRXXXXXXX has been forwarded to Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 14/06/2018 09:09 . Please refer to the processing times on the VFS website"

Is this a normal procedure is there could be any problem? Please explain.


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

PavanPatke said:


> Hello All. I applied for CSV on June 11 th and the status says "My visa status changed to Application for* TRRXXXXXXX has been forwarded to Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 14/06/2018 09:09 . Please refer to the processing times on the VFS website"
> 
> Is this a normal procedure is there could be any problem? Please explain.


Hi Pavan, Its a standard message and seems everything is on track.
The next message you will see as processed application received at VFS. Be aware these are all standard messages so you will only know the status once you receive your passport.


----------

